# Chosera 5k



## RRLOVER (Apr 22, 2011)

This stone broke while I was walking from the sink to the table:crying: I guess i need to epoxy my stones to some granite tile this weekend.


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 22, 2011)

I had one break on me while I was lifting it out of the water. I've had reports of many 5k's breaking and even a couple 10k's too. I've had 400x's break when thin. 

My lesson learned is Choseras are best purchased with the plastic base attached or purchase without and glue them to something stable/water proof right from the beginning. They're too expensive to gamble with.


----------



## aaronsgibson (Apr 22, 2011)

Wow that sucks! But the break looks to be kind of clean, are you going to try and epoxy the whole thing together on the tile or just use the larger section?


----------



## RRLOVER (Apr 22, 2011)

I will most likely cut it up to make 5k nagura.It is to small for my sharpening style.I had to use it on the gyuto i just finished and it was a PITA.


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 22, 2011)

I let mine dry out and then epoxied it to a cypress block. The joint, even though not glued, is undetectable by feel/use but I can still see it and I'm annoyed by it every time I use it. 

I strongly urge anyone who has one of these stone to mount it before this happens.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Apr 22, 2011)

Wasn't someone, maybe Marko, going to make some custom bases for stones?


----------



## mainaman (Apr 22, 2011)

Dave Martell said:


> I let mine dry out and then epoxied it to a cypress block. The joint, even though not glued, is undetectable by feel/use but I can still see it and I'm annoyed by it every time I use it.
> 
> I strongly urge anyone who has one of these stone to mount it before this happens.


 +1, that is the way to go. I only use cedar, it is highly water resistant as cypress is.


----------



## mainaman (Apr 22, 2011)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> Wasn't someone, maybe Marko, going to make some custom bases for stones?


 I think he is but his bases are more like holders the stones are not glued to them. I am sure he will make a glue to base upon request.


----------



## Ratton (Apr 22, 2011)

Dave Martell said:


> I strongly urge anyone who has one of these stone to mount it before this happens.



Sounds a little kinky to me!!!!!!:wink:


----------



## bieniek (Apr 22, 2011)

Now we know why Dave's Chosera couldnt take it and broke :wink:

And quite seriously, i was going to spend some big bucks on the 10k, but thats history!


----------



## tk59 (Apr 26, 2011)

is there anything wrong with glueing it to a ceramic plate?


----------



## JBroida (Apr 26, 2011)

tk59 said:


> is there anything wrong with glueing it to a ceramic plate?


 
anything flat hard and water resistant should work


----------



## Mattias504 (Apr 26, 2011)

Man, I was sharpening at work today and a whole corner tip of mine broke off. I had read this post earlier and it freaked me out. I might try and go to Lowe's or something and see if I can find something like that to make as a base for mine. 

What kinda glue do you think would work best? Super glue?


----------



## JBroida (Apr 26, 2011)

Mattias504 said:


> Man, I was sharpening at work today and a whole corner tip of mine broke off. I had read this post earlier and it freaked me out. I might try and go to Lowe's or something and see if I can find something like that to make as a base for mine.
> 
> What kinda glue do you think would work best? Super glue?


 
some kind of marine epoxy maybe


----------



## bieniek (Apr 26, 2011)

Yeah, super glue with not form even surface which can make it worse+will broke over time and contact with water.


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 26, 2011)

Use waterproof (not just resistant) epoxy


----------

